# Access-VBA Grundlagen



## derJu (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Hab eine kurze aber grundlegende Frage zu VBA in access, die mir das weiterarbeiten etwas erleichtern soll!
Und zwar möchte ich nur wissen, wie man über VBA eine Tabelle bzw ein element aus der Tabelle anspricht und verändert! Bsp:

Tabelle(Adressen) : Name | Wohnort | PLZ | usw.....

Name ist Hugo und ich möchte den Wert in Alfons ändern!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

thx ju


----------



## derJu (18. Januar 2005)

Sorry für die doofe Frage aber ich bin halt nen access VBA NOOOOOOOOOB
Hab mir das jetzt einfach selber und zwar so beigebracht:

Also erstmal Variablen festlegen (bsp

Dim db As DAO.Database, rs As DAO.Recordset

dann Variablen die Werte zuweisen:

Set db = CurrentDb()
Set rs = db.OpenRecordset("TabellenName")

Dann die Werte ändern

rs.Edit
rs("Name") = "Alfons"
rs.Update
rs.Close

Fertig


----------

